# What Is Your Heat Press Sitting On???



## amk2u (Jan 25, 2006)

Are there any special requirements? Can you use it on a kitchen counter? Wood? Metal?

Better to use it on the edge of surface or more in the middle?


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

It doesn't matter that much as far as I've seen, that it should be a good solid, hard surface. I don't know about clamshells, but swing away presses tend to shift in place a bit, so clamping down the press' feet would be a good idea.


----------



## Mind Your Mind (Nov 18, 2005)

I have a swing away, and as Twinge says, clamping it down would be a good idea. I have not done that yet but should. I have used it on plastic tables (a little slippery though without clamping it down), and on a wood table. I don't think it matters that much. For me the size of the surface is very important. The plastic table I use tends to be a little small when handling men's t shirts. Especially from large and above. For small shirts, it is easy to see the entire shirt and manipulate the shirt to centre the image properly but for the large ones it is hard. I am still working out how to best centre the images on the shirt. I usually have text only and that makes it tough to be centred well and doing it fairly fast when producing numerous shirts.


----------



## Decal_Designs (Jul 4, 2005)

A clam shell press will sit there all by itself with no need for clamping. Just make sure the table or desk you set it on is stable and strong. I prefer my press to have room around the sides and the front to help with handling the shirts and having places to set the transfers. Having the press sitting too close to the front edge of the work surface is not that convenient. Make sure the area is clear of anything flammable. Only the top platen gets extremely hot. The rest of the press is not hot.


----------



## amk2u (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks Everyone for your input. I'm looking for a heat press and wanted to know if there were surface requirements.

Hey Decal Designs, I see you have a Heat Master. I've been looking at those. What are your thoughts on it? Do you like it? Anything you don't like?


----------



## jay allen (Mar 14, 2006)

I have a Hix 400. It is a clam shell press that is considered a "workhorse". Nothing too fancy....but it works everytime. I think I paid about $800 for it 4 years ago. I don't use it that much....but love having it. I just have mine on a sturdy table with plenty of layout area around me.

If you are doing high volume work a swing away press is a much better option.


----------



## Decal_Designs (Jul 4, 2005)

amk2u said:


> Thanks Everyone for your input. I'm looking for a heat press and wanted to know if there were surface requirements.
> 
> Hey Decal Designs, I see you have a Heat Master. I've been looking at those. What are your thoughts on it? Do you like it? Anything you don't like?


Funny you should ask that question today. First let me say that I love the press.

It's a great heavy duty press. I could tell you all the features, but it would be easier for you to check them out by clicking here.

Now to be honest, I had a problem the other day. While heating up the press to 400 degrees for some plastisol transfers, one of the internal wires got hot for some reason. I called All American Supply which is where I bought it, and they said they would call me back in ten minutes. They did, and said that they are sending me a whole brand new press and the postage to send mine back to them. That's great service in my book.


----------



## amk2u (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks for the link! 

I was in communication with a sales rep for a local company and felt he was blowing me off when trying to setup a time to see it. 

It appears All American Supply has free shipping for a limited time. And it sounds like they have great customer service! Thanks again!


----------

